# Got Back From Up North, Eh



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're back from our trip early as we filled our possession and couldn't eat anymore (literally). Most memorable trip to date. The longest morning of the week was about 75 minutes before it was done.

I've got 1001 things to do but I had to see the pics and thought I'd share. I took over 400 photos and it was the best photography to date.

We had nonstop birds coming every morning.









I took over 50 pictures of birds landing in the decoys.









First time testing the flyers, seemed to work good.









Some birds tried to literally land on the lense.









We took 2 bands this trip, we drew numbers and Maverick won them both.









While snows was the main target of the trip, we were thrilled that the duck slough in the back yard of our farm was full of divers. A couple of these canvasbacks are going on the wall.









The boring but typical grind shot.









And another, I'll spare you with the other 2 days.









Birds are knocking on the states door and we saw more migrating the past couple days then the first 4. Lots of specks on the move.

Birds are already being processed. Jalapeno Cheddar dogs anyone??? 

Good times....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW

Awesome pics Chris!

Looks like birds everywhere in the background! Wish I could have been there!

Love the cans too! Should make for a great mount!

Ryan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice pics.

I like the collared decoy...


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome snow goose pic! looks like we still have plenty of birds on the way...congrats on the great hunt looks like you guys did very well :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

AWSOME PICS!!

I just got my hands on some of those fliers yesterday and used em today tryin to kill some Specks.

Im not a fan of flying type dekes but these suckers look AMAZING!!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Amazing pics Chris!!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice Pics ... wish I could go again this year yet!


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice pics Chis

We got back from Sask. this morning and had about the same results (filled possession limits)


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

We weren't as successful. But, we did ok. See my longer report at huntingsnows.com.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey congrats on the successful hunt and road trip Chris. You guys are having the time of your life, I'm happier than a two pecker-ed billy goat for you guys!!! :lol:


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice pics Chris, I used to live in the great province of Saskatchewan and seeing the wheat fields and snowgeese like that bring back alot of memories. Hope to move back there someday. Dan.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pics and story thanks for shaing!


----------



## jcneng (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice pictures, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It was awesome. Best trip of my life to date as well. It will be tuff to beat. Thanks Chris!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Did Madison find any poontang,...........er, Poutine!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

When a French gurl asks you if you want PC, take it man!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Chris, the snow goose in your lense is absolutley one of the best waterfowl photos I have ever seen. Wow!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

Where i live for a full day of hunting you can kill about 80 geese and you just need to go about 5 minutes out of town. By the gain elevator whear alot of grain is spilt you see flocks of about 800 or 1000, the geesr are so thick you can hunt them with #7 shells.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> Did Madison find any poontang,...........er, Poutine!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Dan-o I didnt make the trip this year, for the second year in a row.. You know what they say, "older the berry, the sweeter the juice"  :lol:

Next year I'm there!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I didn't know hunts like that could be had anymore....very nice.

Looks like a lot of fun.

Awesome photos to by the way.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW!!! That is the way it works when you do your homework ehh!! Awesome pic's on the incoming geese saved it as my screensaver!!!! :sniper:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

"Where i live for a full day of hunting you can kill about 80 geese and you just need to go about 5 minutes out of town. By the gain elevator whear alot of grain is spilt you see flocks of about 800 or 1000, the geesr are so thick you can hunt them with #7 shells."

sounds like baiting to me and I cant say that I have seen steel shot come in #7 shot size.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I see you had the traveling decoy with you guys. That thing sure has seen a lot of SOB's die this fall. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jeff Zierden said:


> I see you had the traveling decoy with you guys. That thing sure has seen a lot of SOB's die this fall. Thanks for sharing the pics.


We had the traveling decoy out all 4 days up there. If that decoy could tell stories.......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought you may find it interesting that the band info came back for this bird and it was a GREATER SNOW GOOSE, which are found along the Atlantic flyway. Makes you wonder how many Greater's are in the Midcontinent flyways.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow! Nice! Now that is interesting. Did you notice any size difference between that particular goose and the rest? Indeed a true trophy.

Ima870man


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I didnt notice any size difference, but heres a crazy fact: it was the only adult shot that day out of 80 birds.......what are the odds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I remember it was a nice snow goose....but not big enough where it stood out (other than the fact it was the only adult).


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

nice pics chris. where exactly were you in Mich? I am from Mich. :beer:



Chris Hustad said:


> I remember it was a nice snow goose....but not big enough where it stood out (other than the fact it was the only adult).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jpm49878 said:


> nice pics chris. where exactly were you in Mich? I am from Mich.


Chris was in Canada not Michigan.


----------

